# Biketour "Grüne Hölle" Nordschleife Eifel am 16.08.2009



## GregMcEifel (11. August 2009)

"Grüne Hölle - Nordschleife" 


Am Sonntag, 16.08.2009 werden alternativ folgende Touren angeboten:


*a) Ulmen - Nürburgring inkl. kleiner Tour an die Nordschleife* 

Auf den heißen Trails der Vulkaneifel begeben wir uns in Richtung Nürburgring. Gefahren wird im Großteil über Waldwege und schöne, spannende Singletrails. Am Nürburgring angekommen begeben wir uns in Richtung Nordschleife und fahren noch eine Teilpassage der offiziellen MTB Strecke "Grüne Hölle" Nordschleife, bevor es abwärts geht. Querfeldein biken wir über Schotter- und Waldwege durch die Eifeltäler vorbei an Kelberg und Katzwinkel zurück nach Ulmen. 


*Start:* 11 Uhr, Alter Postplatz, Ulmen


*Entfernung:* ca. 60 km, 1.100 hm



*b) Rundfahrt "Grüne Hölle" entlang der Nordschleife* 

Wir starten beim Radsport Breuer in Adenau. Von dort aus steigen wir direkt in die "Grüne Hölle" ein. Wir fahren entlang der offiziellen Strecke der Nordschleife mit vielen knackigen Trails und schönen Abfahrten. Ein Teilstück der Tour führt über einen alten Teil der Nordschleife. Die Steigung beträgt auf 250 m ca. 33 %. Also schonmal die Waden heiß treten. Den genauen Streckenverlauf *"Grüne Hölle"* findet ihr *hier*


*Start:* 11 Uhr, Radsport Breuer, Adenau 


*Entfernung:* ca.30 - 35 km, 700 hm


Weitere Infos unter *www.vulkan-mtb.de*


Bitte unbedingt anmelden: [EMAIL="[email protected]"]*[email protected]*[/EMAIL]

*Zum Schluss noch meine AGBs *​ 
*A -* lles umsonst ! 
*G -* enusstour - Spaß steht im Vordergrund!
*B - *iketour auf eigenes Risiko!​ 
*Es wird d**ie Tour mit den meisten Anmeldungen wird gefahren !* ​ 
Also gebt Gas, wir sehen uns . . . *GregMcEifel*​ 
*




*
*Auszug aus der Steilstrecke mit 33 % *


----------



## Celina (11. August 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Wenn ich in der Nähe wäre würde ich sofort mitfahren - nur leider ist das nicht der Fall - schade.

Werde mit den Link aber mal merken, falls ich mal in der Nähe bin............

Viel Spass dann am Sonntag an Alle die mitfahren.

Celina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

